# New Shop, Wood and Blog



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Ok, I'm loading up the trailer with supplies and heading your way!!:applause::applause::applause:
That is gonna be one great place to work.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

HAB said:


> Ok, I'm loading up the trailer with supplies and heading your way!!:applause::applause::applause:
> That is gonna be one great place to work.


I'll clear you some space!

Matt


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

How do you like that Rigid portable table saw? I thought they looked pretty neat . . .


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

blueskybeesupply said:


> How do you like that Rigid portable table saw? I thought they looked pretty neat . . .


It is solid, the fence is rather accurate and it tears through 1x2s, 2x6s, and 3/4" wood all day long. I like it!

Matt


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I wish my shop was that neat.

I have to get out and clean it one of these days. When I have some free time. Not high on my priority list. But I have to start making boxes.

MM


----------



## Show-me (Aug 3, 2007)

Very, very, cool! I will be watching.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Cacklewack said:


> I just got about 165 feet of cedar, freshly milled in Portland, OR by Treecycle NW (http://www.treecyclenw.com). This wood will be used to create approximately 15 top bar hives.


How much per board foot was the lumber? Just curious, since I looked at the mill rate on their site, and it seems high at .35-.55/bf. We get traveling mills in our area, and the typical rate is .22-.25 - for all widths.

MM


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

MapMan said:


> How much per board foot was the lumber? Just curious, since I looked at the mill rate on their site, and it seems high at .35-.55/bf. We get traveling mills in our area, and the typical rate is .22-.25 - for all widths.
> 
> MM


About $2. Compared to any stores I've seen in Portland, this is a deal. And I'm glad to support a local small business.

Matt


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Cacklewack said:


> About $2. Compared to any stores I've seen in Portland, this is a deal. And I'm glad to support a local small business.
> 
> Matt


That's a decent price.

MM


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

MapMan said:


> That's a decent price.
> 
> MM


Good to hear! I've never purchased wood directly from a mill before. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------

